# What is your favorite movie?



## patrickcuber (Jan 24, 2014)

What is your favorite move? Mine is "Bad Grandpa".


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2014)

Batman: The Dark Knight


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 24, 2014)

Kick-Ass. Not to be confused with the awful Kick-Ass 2.


----------



## KongShou (Jan 24, 2014)

Too many to have a favorite one.


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 24, 2014)

STAR WARS.


----------



## AntFu (Jan 29, 2014)

I dont have a favourite but I really like inception and back to the future!


----------



## typeman5 (Jan 29, 2014)

not really sure.. but The Dark Knight Rises is pretty good


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 29, 2014)

my favorites have got to be Rocky I, First Blood (rambo =P ), Fight Club, and Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## 3x3Cuber (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't have a fave. I agree with KongShou, too many to name just one. But I like any movie with a combination of making money, comedy, action. Some of my faves include but not limited to are: The Pursuit of Happyness, Two for the Money, Wall Street. Will Smith even solve the cube in The Pursuit of Happyness! :tu


----------



## LNZ (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't really have a favourite one, but here is some of my top movies.

Watership Down (1978)

The Star Wars movies (1977-2005) 

* Did you know that for a short time in 2006 they did release the ORIGINAL 1977-1983 versions of Episodes 4-6 on DVD with the "special" editions? So Hans Solo does shoot first after all! *

The LOTR and Hobbit movies (2001-current)

Zero Dark Thirty (2012)

Smurfs And The Magic Flute (1983) 

* Yes, this was the world's first Smurfs movie ever! Look for it as it is way better than the CD movies. *

The Yellow Submarine (1968)

Kick Ass 

* But not the sequel though. *

The Batman movie (1966)

* Did you know that later in 2014, you'll finally be able to but the 1960's Batman legally on DVD / Bluray? *

The Hunger Games (2012 - current)

And many, many more.....


----------



## KirkChen (Jan 30, 2014)

Trainspotting 
and all directde by Kubrick


----------



## GhettiBoy (May 9, 2014)

All the LOTR and Hobbit movies, The Secter Life of Walter Mitty, Forrest Gump, and a lot more movies that I love dearly.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 9, 2014)

Pulp Fiction. I'm a huge Tarantino fan.


----------



## Mikel (May 9, 2014)

Mulan and Frozen.


----------



## kcl (May 9, 2014)

Any of the mission impossibles are great, and sky fall was really good also.


----------



## Destro (May 12, 2014)

Too many to mention.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 12, 2014)

Here are some of my favorite ones in no specific order:
Step Brothers
Stand By Me
Happy Gilmore
Ride Along
Fast and Furious series
Transformers series except 3
The Breakfast Club
Captain America: The Winter Soldier
Premium Rush
It
Talledega Nights


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (May 19, 2014)

an orange's clockwork, just a masterpiece!


----------



## DeeDubb (May 19, 2014)

MadaraMangekyou said:


> an orange's clockwork, just a masterpiece!



Yes, it is an awesome movie. The title in English is "A Clockwork Orange". Stanley Kubrick is awesome.


----------



## applemobile (May 19, 2014)

The blues brothers


----------



## GLgamer10 (May 19, 2014)

Forrest Gump! my favorite movie by far. I have watched it atleast 100 times and plan on watching it many more. Tom Hanks is an amazing actor.


----------



## bosaapje (May 20, 2014)

I think that I have to go with Untouchables at the moment. It's just a great comedy and it always gives me a smile when I watch it.


----------



## Rob2109 (Aug 9, 2014)

Most of the films by Kubrick, Danny Boyle and Shane Meadows but quite a few foreign language films too. Oldboy, Audition and Battle Royale stand out but so many more, I could go on all day. If I had to pick one favourite it'd be A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## AirbusCube (Aug 10, 2014)

Harry Potter and The half blood prince and hungergames. That movies is very well made

I'm from sweden so my english is not very good


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr & Mrs Smith is cool! Hunger Games is also enjoyable to watch! Can't wait for Mockingjay part 1!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 10, 2014)

The Truman Show


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 28, 2015)

Bump. I think it'd be nice to start this up again. I don't think I can really pick my favourite film since there are so many aspects by which you could judge a film. Visual appeal, entertainment, story, originality, etc. During the last couple months I've seen all of Kubrick's films and I've completely fallen in love with him. Each one of his films is like something you've never seen before. I also like Burton, Scorsese, Nolan, Spielberg, Fincher and many others I can't think of right now. 

Some of my favourite films are (not in order):
Fight Club
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Trainspotting
The Imitation Game 
The Truman Show
Twelve Monkeys
Grand Budapest Hotel
American Psycho
Gladiator
Back to the Future
Django Unchained
Requiem for a Dream
Mr. Nobody
The Wolf of Wall Street
The Departed
Original Star Wars Trilogy
Lord of the Rings Trilogy

And literally everything done by Kubrick (except for his first feature film from 1953 Fear and Desire):
2001: A Space Odyssey
A Clockwork Orange
Dr. Strangelove
Barry Lyndon
Spartacus
Lolita
Paths of Glory
The Killing
Killer's Kiss
The Shining
Full Metal Jacket
Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Dene (Jun 28, 2015)

Funny, when I saw the thread title I immediately thought "The Dark Knight". Nothing has changed apparently.


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 28, 2015)

My top 3 in random order has to be:

- Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy
- Mean Girls (yes, it is an awesome movie, don't even try and deny it)
- Trainspotting


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 28, 2015)

Back to the Future (I and II specifically)
The Theory of Everything
Finding Nemo-was my childhood
and then of course pretty much anything that has a soundtrack by John Williams


----------



## Amber05 (Jul 17, 2015)

My favorite movie is Titanic


----------



## jiujitsuhero (Aug 10, 2015)

Jet Li Fist of Legend...


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 10, 2015)

ATM I'm torn between Spirited Away, Hero (Chinese film), Toy Story 3 and one of the Despicable Mes


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 26, 2015)

My favorite - of all time
World War Z 
Jack ***
American Sniper 
Monsters inc (the second one was meh, first one was better by far) 
Nemo is still good.
Jurassic world
And don't forget about Hungergames, Catching Fire, Mockingjay Part 1, Comon part 2 come out! Ive read and seen the movies thousands of times.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 26, 2015)

interstellar!!!! its ssooooooo goooddd


and every other movie directed by Christopher Nolan. the mans a beast!


----------



## ReemanCubix (Sep 1, 2015)

Pitch Perfect <3 (Doesn't mean that im a boy, i can't watch it)

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## tikhung01 (Sep 10, 2015)

My turn, boys.
1. The Truman Show (1998)
2. 12 Angry Men (1957)
3. Groundhog Day (1993)
4. The Graduate (1967)
5. It's a Wonderful Life (1947)


----------



## Andyrootman123 (Oct 24, 2016)

Mine is V for Vendetta, Oldboy 2003 and Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 11, 2017)

the bee movie


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 11, 2017)

Warm bodies or the hobbit/lord of the rings


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 19, 2017)

Drive (2011)
Sophie Scholl (2005)
There are a lot of good movies out there, but if you can watch either of these movies without being affected for the better you probably didn't have a soul to start with.


----------



## fwfw12138 (Feb 20, 2017)

shrek


----------



## Rubiks Gaming (Feb 25, 2017)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier
Tron: Legacy


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 11, 2017)

Cube?


----------



## Hazel (May 26, 2018)

Reviving this thread maybe...?
I love Harry Potter and The Greatest Showman! Love Simon too just based on what I've heard about it, I haven't actually seen it...


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 27, 2018)

Aerma said:


> The Greatest Showman


I can debate about this if you need reasons why it sucked. Now I like BTTF, and The Book Thief.


----------



## Hazel (May 27, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I can debate about this if you need reasons why it sucked. Now I like BTTF, and The Book Thief.


Ok the movie itself is mediocre but I'm talking mainly about the soundtrack


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 27, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Ok the movie itself is mediocre but I'm talking mainly about the soundtrack


Soundtrack wasn't really my style for the most part, I liked that one song about a million dreams, but I guess that's fare enough.


----------



## Hazel (May 27, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Soundtrack wasn't really my style for the most part, I liked that one song about a million dreams, but I guess that's fare enough.


You should listen to "The Other Side" again then! I'm learning it on piano, it's a super catchy and good song.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 31, 2018)

There are many good movies (and a ton of bad ones) but one of my favorites, is "The Last of the Mohicans". Plus that soundtrack is really good.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 31, 2018)

Emma Woods said:


> The Shawshank Redemption


Great movie chose and also welcome to the forums.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I can debate about this if you need reasons why it sucked.


I would like to hear your debate.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 4, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> I would like to hear your debate.


Already basically won cause he said he only really liked the soundtrack, but *Aerma*, if you want to debate it out, I'll take you any day


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 8, 2019)

Harry Potter series


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

Charlotte's Web (1970s version) It's a kids movie, but it's good
Honorable Mentions:
Inside Out
Why We Cube (Cubicle Films) I think it counts as a movie
An American Tail (& Fievel Goes West)
It's A Wonderful Life (yes, the Christmas one)
Sing
Star Wars (I through VI) not really the new ones so much
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (I haven't watched it in so long, it's at the bottom, but it was a great movie)

I just looked at these and realized they were (almost) all kid's movies.
Welp, I guess it's better than having your brain in the gutter.


----------

